

Human translation blackbox now has API - cmod
http://mygengo.com/services/api/

======
hussong
Smart move. On the wordpress side of things, integration of multi-language
plugins with translation services has become standard: WPML ties into
icanlocalize and qTranslate uses web-translations.com.

Sending translation jobs directly from the CRM (and getting it back in there
with all formatting preserved) can save _a lot_ of time and money for long-
tail multilingual sites.

The pricing of mygengo looks very competitive, icanlocalize comes in at
$0.07/word (value) and web-translations around $.025 (professional).

~~~
robert_mygengo
(Disclosure: I'm CEO of myGengo)

I'd say the distinction we have over other services is that we offer a
completely transparent solution - all our translators are tested and rated to
ensure they meet a consistent quality standard, so you don't have to pick and
choose them as you do with others.

So you can literally treat us like a machine, which hasn't been true when I've
tested those other services (I got bombarded with emails from translators
asking me to pick them for my jobs, which really annoyed me).

We think that's pretty compelling for developers, and makes us a much more
scalable solution :)

~~~
c1sc0
Have you considered using machine translation to speed up the process?
Tokenize > Machine Translation > Human Correction

~~~
Betsy_B
I can translate most text faster than I can fix a machine translated text.

It is better to offer translators easy access to electronic dictionaries from
within the translation window.

------
rgrieselhuber
This is one of my favorite startups and they're right here in Tokyo.

~~~
fookyong
indeed. good to see great work coming out of Tokyo - it's a surprisingly small
community here...

~~~
robert_mygengo
Small but we work damn hard :) And fewer distractions unless you count gyoza.

~~~
bemmu
Isn't it difficult for a translator to work just based on text? I took a look
at the job posting api and could only see space for a block of text.

When I wanted strings in my app to be translated, I included screenshots so
that the translator would understand the context. Otherwise it might be
impossible to guess what a very small string is supposed to represent.

For a while I was working as a manga translator, and in that case it would
have been doubly important to see more context. Actually it probably wouldn't
even work to split a translation task for multiple translators, since each
might decide to translate something inconsistently. For example speaking
style, naming of things etc.

This will probably work best for longer pieces of text like business text
where you can easily guess the meaning without seeing any context and where
you don't need to make decisions that might affect text that comes a hundred
pages later.

This is a very interesting startup, if you want more gyoza distractions I'll
be travelling in Tokyo until 3rd of May.

~~~
robert_mygengo
Thanks for the comments!

The context problem is a continual issue with translation - but most of the
time our customers handle it by adding comments to jobs.

We do allow you to attach comments to the job call - so you can add context
there and also links to related material if required. We're considering adding
an option to attach files too.

You can also group jobs together if you want them to be handled by a single
translator - this obviously takes longer but makes sense for all-in-one
projects.

------
LiveTheDream
That's pretty awesome for developers. The rates are really low for the
translators, but I guess that is the sweet spot for simple content.

~~~
Betsy_B
I beg to differ. As a translator, I can say the rates are fair, considering
the simple content, the well designed job management system, and the reliable,
fast paycheck.

------
amr
What other languages are you planning to offer? (Dropdown on translation form
says more languages are coming soon)

~~~
robert_mygengo
Our focus is on Asian<>European language pairs. The next to appear will be
Korean<>English, Korean<>Japanese, Chinese<>Japanese. But other European
languages like Portuguese are coming soon too. A full roadmap is in the works.

------
angrydicemoose
Great stuff, great for developers.

